# Biete gebrauchte Bauteile Simatic S5



## RuppertJ (24 Juli 2009)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

habe noch gebrauchte und funktionstüchtige Bauteile der S5-Baugruppe zu verkaufen.

z.B.: 

6ES5 135-3UA11
6ES5 150-3SB61 (Komplett mit allen CPU’s)

6ES5 924-3SA11
6ES5 925-3SA11
6ES5 926-3SA11
6ES5 927-3SA11

6ES5 512-5BC21
6ES5 308-3UA11
6ES5 921-3UA11

und vieles mehr…

Falls Interesse besteht unterbreiten Sie mir bitte ein Angebot. Eine komplette Liste kann Ich ihnen gerne auf Wunsch per E-Mail zukommen lassen.


----------



## SPS_Neuling (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

gibts auch Bilder von den CPUs? Wie sind denn deine Preisvorstellungen?

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## RuppertJ (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo Uwe,

ich hätte eine Liste aller Teile die ich zum Verkauf anbieten könnte. Bitte lass mir doch deine E-Mail Adresse zu kommen damit ich dir diese senden kann.

Alle Teile sind auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit getestet, allerdings verkaufe ich diese ohne Garantie.

Gerne kannst du mir dann deinen Preis für die gewünschten Artikel nennen. Natürlich einen Realistischen ;-)

Gerne kann ich dir dann auch für die gewünschten Artikel für die du dich interessierst vorab Bilder zukommen lassen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## SPS_Neuling (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo Jörg,

hab dir eine PM gesendet

Gruss


----------

